# Fahrradträger Anhängerkupplung vs. Diebstahlschutz



## Schorschelmann (2. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

da ich zwei Räder nicht im Innenraum transportieren möchte, suche ich einen Fahrradträger für die Anhängerkupplung. Allerdings habe ich irgendwie schon große Sorge in Sachen Diebstahlschutz. 

Wenn ich die Räder mitnehme und damit gefahren wird, dann ist das natürlich kein Problem. Aber sobald man mal Aktivitäten unternimmt, ohne dass man die Räder dabei hat bzw. im Auto ist, dann habe ich schon Bedenken, dass ich nicht auf einmal wiederkomme und das/die Räder weg sind.

Wie regelt ihr das? Ist es schwer ein Rad vom Träger zu klauen? Vmtl. nicht, oder? Oder sind die Bedenken evtl. Quatsch...

Danke und Grüße
Schorsch


----------



## thomas79 (2. Juni 2017)

Diebstahl ist sehr einfach und im Bekanntenkreis schon mehrmals vorgekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krentschman (2. Juni 2017)

thomas79 schrieb:


> Diebstahl ist sehr einfach und im Bekanntenkreis schon mehrmals vorgekommen.



Hallo @thomas79 das musst Du schon ein wenig ausführlicher schildern.

Wenn der Träger mit Schloss an der Kupplung gesichert ist, und die Räder am Träger mit Schloss, dann muss entweder eines der Schlösser zerstört, der Rahmen der Räder durchgeflext, oder das Auto gleich mitgeklaut werden.... ?


----------



## thomas79 (2. Juni 2017)

meistens ist der Trägerarm, der das Rad hält, durchgesägt worden. Der ist aus Alu mit Gewindestange drin. Sollte selbst mit Bügelsäge sehr schnell zu machen sein. Autos wurden keine geklaut


----------



## Danimal (2. Juni 2017)

Du kannst die Räder zusätzlich mit einem Stahlseil (von Kryptonite/Abus) durch die Abschleppöse hinten am Fahrzeug sichern, dann ist es von der Sicherheit mit einem an der Laterne angeschlossenen Rad zu vergleichen. Allerdings lasse ich so oder so meine Räder nicht unbeaufsichtigt länger draußen stehen, auch nicht abgeschlossen.


----------



## krentschman (2. Juni 2017)

thomas79 schrieb:


> meistens ist der Trägerarm, der das Rad hält, durchgesägt worden. Der ist aus Alu mit Gewindestange drin. Sollte selbst mit Bügelsäge sehr schnell zu machen sein. Autos wurden keine geklaut



OK, Alu ist leicht durch ...

Da hab ich Glück mit meinem 10 Jahre altem LAS der ist noch komplett aus dickem Eisen .


----------



## Schorschelmann (2. Juni 2017)

Ich denke meine Aufsteckanhängerkupplung ist dann auch nicht gerade optimal oder? Hatte sie noch nie drauf, daher kenne ich mich auch leider überhaupt nicht aus...


----------



## thomas79 (2. Juni 2017)

Man kann es vielleicht so beschreiben: Die Diebstahlsicherung besteht aus einer Kette von Schwachstellen


----------



## pmbarney (2. Juni 2017)

Halt zusätzlich sichern und gut versichern! Ich sichere zusätzlich mit zwei unterschiedlichen Schlössern und ABUS Schlaufenkabel Cobra. Problem sind dann noch Anbauteile. Das macht es zumind. nicht ganz einfach. Letztendlich ist alles nur abschreckend. Wenn einer kann und will klaut er alles weg. Dann hilft nur noch die gute Hausratversicherung.


----------



## TitusLE (2. Juni 2017)

Einem Bekannten von mir wurde schon mal das Rad nachts aus der Tiefgarage vom Fahrradträger geklaut. Da war am Fahrradträger nicht mal was beschädigt. Die haben offensichtlich mit etwas Kraft einfach den Rahmen aus der Klemme gedrückt.
Wenn das Rad länger unbeaufsichtigt steht, würde ich den Rahmen je nach Modell am Bügel oder an der Trageschiene befestigen. Wie schon bemerkt, wird das natürlich niemals eine endgültige Sicherung sein. Ich habe daher mein Rad in unsere Hausratversicherung aufgenommen. Die 60 € im Jahr ist es mir wert, dass es 24 h am Tag gegen Diebstahl versichert ist. Muss nur abgeschlossen sein.


----------



## systemgewicht (2. Juni 2017)

Danimal schrieb:


> Du kannst die Räder zusätzlich mit einem Stahlseil (von Kryptonite/Abus) durch die Abschleppöse hinten am Fahrzeug sichern, dann ist es von der Sicherheit mit einem an der Laterne angeschlossenen Rad zu vergleichen. Allerdings lasse ich so oder so meine Räder nicht unbeaufsichtigt länger draußen stehen, auch nicht abgeschlossen.




Ich habe noch so ein Schloss (aber in orange), das passt genau über den Schaft der Anhängerkupplung aber nicht über den Kopf.
http://www.kryptonitelock.com/conte...s/product-information/current-key/999614.html
Dann ziehe ich das dickste Stahlseil das ich kriegen konnte durch alle Bike-Rahmen und schliesse es mit an.
Kette würde etl auch gehen, aber nicht beim Fahren.

Das ist aber nur meine Sicherung wenn das Auto noch gerade so in Sichtweite ist.

Alleine lassen würde ich das Auto nicht (länger als 10min).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## systemgewicht (2. Juni 2017)

Schorschelmann schrieb:


> Ich denke meine Aufsteckanhängerkupplung ist dann auch nicht gerade optimal oder? Hatte sie noch nie drauf, daher kenne ich mich auch leider überhaupt nicht aus...


Also meine hat ein Schloß. So einfach wäre das IMO nicht zu knacken.


----------



## TitusLE (2. Juni 2017)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> So einfach wäre das IMO nicht zu knacken.


Vermutlich genauso einfach oder schwierig wie das Schloss am Träger. Unter dem Auto rumzufummeln dürfte aber ungleich unpraktischer sein, so dass vermutlich nicht die schwächste Stelle sein wird.


----------



## Caeso (2. Juni 2017)

Schorschelmann schrieb:


> Wie regelt ihr das? Ist es schwer ein Rad vom Träger zu klauen? Vmtl. nicht, oder? Oder sind die Bedenken evtl. Quatsch...



Die Bedenken sind berechtigt, weder im Auto noch am Auto sind die Räder richtig gut zu sichern. Von dem her hilft da nur eine ausreichende Versicherung.


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juni 2017)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vorsicht-diebstahl-radtraeger-koenigswinter.835664/#post-14367205


----------



## Schorschelmann (6. Juni 2017)

Puh... Also ist es wohl relativ unentspannt mit dem Radl in den Urlaub zu fahren...


----------



## Danimal (7. Juni 2017)

So ein Quatsch. Ich fahre seit 20 Jahren mit dem Heckträger in den Urlaub und bisher ist mir noch nix geklaut worden.
Ich montiere ihn als letztes vor der Abfahrt in den Urlaub und entferne ihn sofort, wenn wir am Urlaubsort angekommen sind. Solange man sich bewusst ist, dass eine Pukysäge reicht, um die Fahrräder und/oder den Heckträger zu klauen, ist das kein Problem. Man darf die Kiste halt nirgends unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen, auch nicht an der Autobahnraststätte.
Für Tagestouren, Marathons oder Festivals lege ich den Heckträger am Zielort entweder in den Kofferraum, oder ich sichere ihn mit einem Kabelschloss durch die Abschleppöse. Das mache ich aber meistens von einer gefühlten "Gefahrenlage" abhängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schorschelmann (7. Juni 2017)

Ja du hast recht, meine Aussage macht ohne den genaueren Kontext keinen Sinn. 

Bei mir ist es aber so, dass ich mit meiner Partnerin im Auto schlafe, weshalb ich den Träger nicht ins Auto legen kann (auch nicht tagsüber). Sonst könnte ich die Räder ja direkt ins Auto stellen...

Was ich halt heraus höre ist, dass wir wohl entweder einen reinen mtb-Urlaub machen müssten, da man aufgrund der sonst unbeaufsichtigten Räder nicht einfach Mal nen Tag wandern gehen kann.


----------



## Aldar (7. Juni 2017)

wenn ihr wandern geht , einfach die Räder ins Auto ?


----------



## Danimal (7. Juni 2017)

Das kann man so pauschal auch nicht sagen. Es gibt Orte, da würde ich die Fahrräder ohne Sorge unabgeschlossen an den Baum lehnen und über Nacht dort stehen lassen. Und es gibt Orte, da würde ich die Räder keine 10 Minuten unbeobachtet lassen.


----------



## Schorschelmann (8. Juni 2017)

Aldar schrieb:


> wenn ihr wandern geht , einfach die Räder ins Auto ?


Wie im Post davor bereits geschrieben ist das Auto voll, da Bett und Gepäck drin ist.


----------



## Celestiale (1. September 2021)

Ich wollte den Thread hier mal wieder etwas aufleben lassen, da ich überlege, mir auch nen Camper oder Kastenwagen zu holen. 
Für mich macht das zumindest im Falle des Kastenwagens nur Sinn, wenn ich das Rad über Nacht draußen befestigen kann, da ich ungern neben einem dreckigen Bike pennen will - nicht überall wo ich bike, besteht die Möglichkeit, das Ding zu putzen. 
Also bleibt der Fahrradträger. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das Bike so zu sichern, dass man es zumindest nicht ohne signifikante Lautstärkeentwicklung klauen kann? Ich denke, wenn da z.B. jemand am Träger rumsägt würde ich definitiv aufwachen und denjenigen verscheuchen.


----------



## euro910 (1. September 2021)

einfach unsichtbar mit den Rädern parken   






BTT: würde mit nem kryptonite Schloss einmal durch die Rahmen und Trägerschienen fahren
Musste die Räder auch eine Woche aufm Träger spazieren fahren, weil der versprochene (gemeinschaftliche) Fahrradraum der Ferienwohnung heillos überfüllt war und hab auch jedesmal befürchtet, ohne Sattel o.a. fahren zu müssen. Aber ging nochmal gut
Bei Anwesenheit im WoMo sehe ich es auch nicht so kritisch, bei Abwesenheit würde ich ein Bike aber auch eher drinnen parken


----------



## systemgewicht (1. September 2021)

Bei meiner alten AHK passte ein Kryptonite-Vorhängeschloss genau über die dünne Stelle bevor die Kugel kommt. Dann konnte ich damit ein dickes Drahtseil festmachen. 
Die neue AHK ist dafür zu dick, hat aber eine Bohrung für ein kleineres Vorhängeschloss.

Die beiden Bikes mit einem Kryptonite Bügelschloss zu verbinden ist eine gute Idee, macht den Abtransport doppelt so teuer


----------



## SinusJayCee (3. September 2021)

Ich mache immer ein dicke um Bikes und die Schienen des Trägers.

Schwachstelle ist dann natürlich der Verschlussmechanismus des Trägers auf der Kupplung. Da kann ich nicht genau abschätzen, wie viel der aushält. Ich stelle mir das aber nicht so einfach vor einen Träger samt Räder von der Kupplung zu bauen, wenn man den Verschluss einmal auf hat.

Um das auch noch abzusichern könnte man vielleicht eine Kette eng genug um die Kupplung machen, sodass sie sich nicht über den Kugelkopf ziehen lässt. Alternativ könnte man sich einen Bügel irgendwo ran schweißen lassen (keine Ahnung, in wie fern das TÜV-relevant ist) oder eine Kette um den Auspuff oder die Aufhängung legen. Das ist aber je nach Bodenfreiheit des Wagens etwas fummelig


----------



## Powermaniaxx (3. September 2021)

Hab einen Uebler i21, da ich alles abschließbar. Schwachstelle wäre der Aluträger, mann müßte also mit einem zusätzlichen Schloss um den Fahrradträger unten nochmal, da reicht sicherlich kein Bügelschloss?

Was könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## SinusJayCee (3. September 2021)

Bei meinem Thule kann man auch alles abschließen. Ich trau aber den Schlößen nicht so richtig. Reicht bestimmt wenn man kurz pinkeln geht, aber für ne Pizza zu holen mache ich schon lieber das Schloss drum.

Ich habe das hier:








						Fahrradschloss | GRANIT CityChain XPlus™ 1060/170 | ABUS
					

Fahrradschlösser von ABUS ✓ Kettenschloss GRANIT CityChain XPlus™ 1060/170 zur Sicherung Ihres Fahrrades ✓ Hoher Manipulationsschutz → Jetzt entdecken




					mobil.abus.com
				




Das wiegt ungefähr so viel wie mein bleischweres Alu-Stumpi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patfish (1. August 2022)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Bei meinem Thule kann man auch alles abschließen. Ich trau aber den Schlößen nicht so richtig. Reicht bestimmt wenn man kurz pinkeln geht, aber für ne Pizza zu holen mache ich schon lieber das Schloss drum.
> 
> Ich habe das hier:
> 
> ...


Ich habe gerade einen Thule VeloSpace XT3 bekommen und festgestellt, dass der Alu-U-Bügel nur mit einem Inbus (in ca. 15 Sekunden) entfernt werden kann. Warum soll sich da ein Dieb überhaupt die Mühe machen, mit der Säge ran zu gehen??? ...Was hat sich Thule bei dem Mist gedacht?


----------



## SinusJayCee (1. August 2022)

Meinst du den Bügel, wo die Arme dran sind, oder die schienen, wo die Räder drauf stehen?

Ich lasse das Bike generell nur sehr kurz umbeaufsichtigt auf dem Träger. Dann mache ich das Schloss immer durch die Schienen durch. Ein Dieb müsste die Schiene und den Bügel abmontieren. Bis dahin bin ich hoffentlich wieder da 

Alternativ kann man das Schloss um die schwarzen Vierkantprofile machen. Mit Werkzeug bekommt man da aber sich auch genug auseinander geschraubt um das Schloss abzuziehen. Aber ehrlich gesagt, wer sich die Mühe macht würde eher das Schloss an der AHK knacken und den ganzen Träger mitnehmen. Oder Akkuflex, das geht vermutlich noch schneller.


----------



## systemgewicht (1. August 2022)

Dieses Schloss passt genau über die AHK und dann kann man ein beliebig starkes Stahlseil durch die Rahmen schlingen.






						Evolution series 4 Disc Lock Premium Pack
					






					www.kryptonitelock.de
				




Also es geht nicht über den Knubbel. Der Dieb kann das Thule klauen aber nicht die Bikes.


----------



## SinusJayCee (1. August 2022)

Das ist eine gute Idee.


----------



## patfish (2. August 2022)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Meinst du den Bügel, wo die Arme dran sind, oder die schienen, wo die Räder drauf stehen?


Genau ich meine den U-Bügel an dem die Arme zur Befestigung der Bikes dran sind. Ich wäre froh gewesen, wenn man hier wenigstens einen Mechanismus installiert hätte, der einen "auffälligen" Hammer oder eine Metallsäge erfordert :-/. So kann man die Bikes wirklich nur am Rahmen des Träges befestigen, wofür man aber bei 3-4 Bikes mindestens eine 1,5-2 m langes Kettenschloss benötigt. ich weiß, gar nicht, ob es so etwas gibt. Die Schlösser an den Armen hätte man sich bei Thule aber gleich sparen können, wenn ich für alle 3 abgeschlossenen Räder nur zwei Inbusschrauben öffnen muss


----------



## SinusJayCee (2. August 2022)

patfish schrieb:


> Genau ich meine den U-Bügel an dem die Arme zur Befestigung der Bikes dran sind. Ich wäre froh gewesen, wenn man hier wenigstens einen Mechanismus installiert hätte, der einen "auffälligen" Hammer oder eine Metallsäge erfordert :-/. So kann man die Bikes wirklich nur am Rahmen des Träges befestigen, wofür man aber bei 3-4 Bikes mindestens eine 1,5-2 m langes Kettenschloss benötigt. ich weiß, gar nicht, ob es so etwas gibt. Die Schlösser an den Armen hätte man sich bei Thule aber gleich sparen können, wenn ich für alle 3 abgeschlossenen Räder nur zwei Inbusschrauben öffnen muss


Der U-Bügel für die Arme ist bei mir sogar nur mit einer per Hand bedienbaren gesichert, d.h. da braucht man nicht mal einen Inbus. Den will man aber zum Verstauen ggf. umklappen können. Die Schlösser an dem Armen kann man eh vergessen. Die sollen nur verhindern, dass man ganz ohne Hilfsmittel die Räder mitnehmen kann. Ein Dieb würde auch eher die Schlösser knacken, als den Bügel abzuschrauben. Wie soll er denn drei Räder mit einem Gewicht von ca. 45kg auf einmal wegtragen?

Mein Schloss (s.o.) hat 170cm. Wenn das nicht reicht, dann nehme ein zweites. Ist eh sicherer.


----------



## qlaus (2. August 2022)

patfish schrieb:


> Genau ich meine den U-Bügel an dem die Arme zur Befestigung der Bikes dran sind. Ich wäre froh gewesen, wenn man hier wenigstens einen Mechanismus installiert hätte, der einen "auffälligen" Hammer oder eine Metallsäge erfordert :-/. So kann man die Bikes wirklich nur am Rahmen des Träges befestigen, wofür man aber bei 3-4 Bikes mindestens eine 1,5-2 m langes Kettenschloss benötigt. ich weiß, gar nicht, ob es so etwas gibt. Die Schlösser an den Armen hätte man sich bei Thule aber gleich sparen können, wenn ich für alle 3 abgeschlossenen Räder nur zwei Inbusschrauben öffnen muss


Es gibt Stahlseile, ummantelt, mit Schlaufen an den Enden. In Verbindung mit einem Vorhängeschloss oder dem o.g. Kryptonite jedenfalls hilfreich gegen den Gelegenheitskriminellen. Der im übrigen ein Rad auch aus dem abgeschlossenen Haltearm rauszwängen kann, so ist das Rad eines Radkollegen der Beschaffungskriminalität zum Opfer gefallen, die aufnehmende Dienststelle kannte das schon. 
Gegen ausgerüstete Profis hilft wohl nur: die Entwendung muss lange dauern und Lärm machen, dann wird es uninteressant.


----------



## patfish (2. August 2022)

qlaus schrieb:


> Gegen ausgerüstete Profis hilft wohl nur: die Entwendung muss lange dauern und Lärm machen, dann wird es uninteressant.


Um nur das ginge es mir bei einem Radträger. Ein leiser Inbus und 15 Sekunden sind mir deutlich zu wenig/zu leise ;-)


----------



## patfish (2. August 2022)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Wie soll er denn drei Räder mit einem Gewicht von ca. 45kg auf einmal wegtragen?


Zwei neue Canyon Spectrals hat er mir (bzw. meiner Freunde) schon vor 4 Jahren am Campingplatz in Riva weggetragen  ... Meines war mit einem Faltschloss am Campingplatz-Zaun befestigt... der scheint bei Dieben offensichtlich heilig zu sein ;-)  ...Ich werde mir deine Kette mal anschauen 1,70m könnte sich ausgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (2. August 2022)

Für zwei Fullies auf dem XT2 reicht die. Bei drei Bikes könnte es eventuell knapp werden.


----------



## S.Turner (3. August 2022)

Bügelschloss um die AHK (siehe oben verlinktes Kryptonite) welches dann mein dickes Kettenschloss aufnimmt, womit ich die Räder sichere.
Zusätzlich versuche ich immer, rückwärts in Gebüsch zu fahren.
Die serienmäßige Sicherung meines Atera wird zwar auch verwendet, der traue ich aber wirklich nichts zu.

Zum Glück habe ich die Fahrräder meist im Innenraum meines Campervans, aber selbst da wird angeschlossen - und zwar an Fahrzeugholmen. Zu groß ist die Paranoia nach einigen Erlebnissen in Südeuropa.

Alternativ habe ich die Fahrräder auch schon neben dem Auto abgestellt und meine Schlösser durch die Autofelgen gezogen.


----------



## SinusJayCee (3. August 2022)

S.Turner schrieb:


> Zusätzlich versuche ich immer, rückwärts in Gebüsch zu fahren.


Ich parke immer rückwärts an einer Klippe


----------



## euro910 (3. August 2022)

so ?


----------

